# Activity



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I remember when I posted here pretty regularly a few years back and then moved on after the Wolves board died. I came back to see if any of the old posters had come back, but it's still pretty dead overall around here, lol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Indeed it is. Now help us try to get it active again.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah stick around and help keep it active. I've been crazy busy lately, but I have been trying to post game threads and Wolves related articles to generate some activity.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Haha yeah I'd post more here, since I see just about every Wolves game, but there really isn't a hell of a lot to say to no one lol. They're easily my favorite team to watch this year. I'm not on a bandwagon either, as I was watching them last year as well (and posted in here a few times). Well I guess you could say I'm on the Love bandwagon, but that was before he started beasting too lol.


----------

